# Star Wars: Die letzten Jedi - Regisseur hält Frage über Reys Eltern offen



## Icetii (2. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Die letzten Jedi - Regisseur hält Frage über Reys Eltern offen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Die letzten Jedi - Regisseur hält Frage über Reys Eltern offen*


----------



## McDrake (2. Januar 2018)

Ok.... hab den aktuellen Teil noch nicht gesehen.
Danke für den Hinweis, dass ich im anstehenden Kinobesuch darauf jetzt gar nicht hoffen muss
(auch als Spoiler bekannt)


----------



## Enisra (2. Januar 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ok.... hab den aktuellen Teil noch nicht gesehen.
> Danke für den Hinweis, dass ich im anstehenden Kinobesuch darauf jetzt gar nicht hoffen muss
> (auch als Spoiler bekannt)



naja, um dich zu beruhigen, der "Spoiler" ist nicht wirklich einer


----------



## Flosch (3. Januar 2018)

Mal kurz überlegen...

In Episode 7 sage Rey (soweit ich mich erinnere), dass sie sich daran erinnerte, dass ihr Eltern den Planeten verlassen haben und sie dort zurückgelassen haben, das passt schonmal nicht wirklich zur Schrottsammler-Theorie. Außerdem hat sie (scheinbar) Vater und Mutter.

In der Grotte der dunklen Seite sah sie sich selber im Spiegel. Ist das ein Hinweis auf eine "unbefleckte Empfängnis", ähnlich wie bei Anarkin: es gibt keine Eltern (oder zumindest keinen Vater)? Das passt aber nicht zur Aussage aus Ep. 7. Ich vermute hier eher die Parallele zur Höhe auf Dagobar:  stelle dich deiner eigenen Angst, und das scheint bei Rey gerade sie selber zu sein? Außerdem handelt es sich ja um die dunkle Seite der Macht, dass die gerne ihre eigenen Wege geht, wie man ja weiß.

Und Kylo selber muss nichts über Reys Eltern wissen, für ihn ist die Schrottsammler-Theorie einfach das naheliegenste und deshalb die Wahrheit. Da gibt es interessante Theorien zum Thema "Zeugenbefragung": dass Menschen mit der Zeit immer sicherer sind, dass das was sie gesehen haben wahr ist, obwohl das nicht zwingend sein muss, man redet sich dann dann nur einfach immer wieder ein und hält es irgendwann einfach für wahr.

Ich bin tatsächlich gespannt darauf, wer die Eltern sind, und ich werde mir demnächst mal Episode 7 unter exakt diesem Aspekt ansehen: was für Hinweise gibt es über Reys Eltern.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Januar 2018)

Flosch schrieb:


> In Episode 7 sage Rey (soweit ich mich erinnere), dass sie sich daran erinnerte, dass ihr Eltern den Planeten verlassen haben und sie dort zurückgelassen haben, das passt schonmal nicht wirklich zur Schrottsammler-Theorie.



Wieso, weil es unmöglich ist wieder auf den Planeten zurück zu kommen?
Außerdem können die eigenen Erinnerungen auch trügen, wenn man die Wahrheit verdrängen will.



Flosch schrieb:


> Und Kylo selber muss nichts über Reys Eltern wissen, für ihn ist die Schrottsammler-Theorie einfach das naheliegenste und deshalb die Wahrheit. Da gibt es interessante Theorien zum Thema "Zeugenbefragung": dass Menschen mit der Zeit immer sicherer sind, dass das was sie gesehen haben wahr ist, obwohl das nicht zwingend sein muss, man redet sich dann dann nur einfach immer wieder ein und hält es irgendwann einfach für wahr.



Rey ist aber die erste, die es ausspricht.
"They were nobodys", sagt sie gleich zu beginn des Gesprächs, noch bevor Kylo erläutert, was er gesehen hat.


----------



## Flosch (17. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wieso, weil es unmöglich ist wieder auf den Planeten zurück zu kommen?


Nein, weil ich das so verstehe, dass arme Schrottsammler nicht zwingend das Geld haben um mal eben von diesem Planeten zu verschwinden. Außerdem sind sie ja ganz offensichtlich nicht wiedergekehrt, sonst macht die ganze Aussage von ihr keinen Sinn.



> Rey ist aber die erste, die es ausspricht.
> "They were nobodys", sagt sie gleich zu beginn des Gesprächs, noch bevor Kylo erläutert, was er gesehen hat.


Diesen Satz erklärst du dir ja schon selber:


> Außerdem können die eigenen Erinnerungen auch trügen, wenn man die Wahrheit verdrängen will.


----------



## MrFob (17. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Rey ist aber die erste, die es ausspricht.
> "They were nobodys", sagt sie gleich zu beginn des Gesprächs, noch bevor Kylo erläutert, was er gesehen hat.



Naja, das ist halt ihre Vermutung und Kylo bestaerkt sie darin, aber ganz sicher wissen tut es ja anscheinend weder Rey noch der kleine Emo-Sith. 

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, ich fand die Idee, dass Reys Eltern jetzt mal wirklich nichts besonderes waren eigentlich ganz cool. Nach den ganzen Spekulationen ueber die letzten 2 Jahre kann man das ja schon fast als Twist durchgehen lassen. Eigentlich mMn besser als wenn sie jetzt Luke wieder ihres Vaters Bruders Neffens Cousins ehemaliger Zimmerkumpel gewesen waere.


----------

